# Constipation



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

What do you do when your dog is constipated? We changed his food from hard to soft (still using Hill's Science Diet). He was really sick earlier this week with vomiting and being lethargic. 


Does anyone have any suggestions? I have a miserable puppy with a huge belly who can't poop..... I feel sorry for the guy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> What do you do when your dog is constipated? We changed his food from hard to soft (still using Hill's Science Diet). He was really sick earlier this week with vomiting and being lethargic.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? I have a miserable puppy with a huge belly who can't poop..... I feel sorry for the guy!


Dogs are rarely constipated. I would be very inclined to get him to a vet to make sure that there isn't a blockage.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree, get that boy to a vet!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

We took him to the vet on Wednesday because of vomiting. The vet gave him a shot to keep him from vomiting but I think it might have held everything in. The shot kept him from wanting to eat and he went a couple of days. When I went to the vet yesterday they said to buy the soft dog food to eat. He ate two cans of that but now he's constipated. 

Are there any home remedies or should this be something a vet takes care of? I heard that going on a long walk would make him go but he acts too sore for that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> We took him to the vet on Wednesday because of vomiting. The vet gave him a shot to keep him from vomiting but I think it might have held everything in. The shot kept him from wanting to eat and he went a couple of days. When I went to the vet yesterday they said to buy the soft dog food to eat. He ate two cans of that but now he's constipated.
> 
> Are there any home remedies or should this be something a vet takes care of? I heard that going on a long walk would make him go but he acts too sore for that.


 
This is a potentially dangerous situation. Is there another vet? Constipation in dogs is very rare, it is far more likely that there is a blockage preventing him from passing anything. The more he eats, the worse it is, and the fact that he is in pain is very disturbing. Please, get him to a vet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Could this possibly be bloat?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bloat kills very quickly. If the dog has eaten but has not had a bowel movement in 24 hours, I would be worried about a blockage of some sort, or other issue in the intestine. I would get to the vet as soon as possible, especially given the very young age of this puppy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Could this possibly be bloat?


Bloat is an acutely dangerous situation that will kill a dog very quickly. I do not believe this is bloat, but rather a blockage. This is also a dangerous situation and this dog needs veterinary attention immediately.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

please take your dog to the vet asap, it does sound like a blockage.(vomiting, no stools, big belly) keep us updated and i hope he feels better soon.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

well we are at the animal hospital now. He is having xrays taken to see what is causing this. Thank you for all the information. Everyone on here is so helpful. The vet probably thought I was crazy for crying when they took him back. I will keep you all updated as I hear news. Thanks again.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Have you given him any bones? Or anything that couldve possiby been swallowed thats too big to pass? How long has it been since he's went?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> well we are at the animal hospital now. He is having xrays taken to see what is causing this. Thank you for all the information. Everyone on here is so helpful. The vet probably thought I was crazy for crying when they took him back. I will keep you all updated as I hear news. Thanks again.


don't worry about the crying, the vet knows you care about your dog. please let us know how your sweet boy is doing, Denise


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

the vet exstracted a lot of bright yellow fluid from his belly. They are testing it because they are worried that either his gallbladder ruptured or its liver disease.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way for your little boy.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

thank you. Only true dog lovers understand how bad your heart hurts when your puppy is sick. This new phone is coming in handy for support during this. He's laying on my lap in the exam room while they test the fluid. I will keep updating.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will pray that he will be ok. Hopefully he wont have anything to serious.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> thank you. Only true dog lovers understand how bad your heart hurts when your puppy is sick. This new phone is coming in handy for support during this. He's laying on my lap in the exam room while they test the fluid. I will keep updating.


sending good thoughts for him and you. Denise


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Any news on Tank? Still sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking about him. Sure hoping all is going to be okay. Did the vet have any answers for you yet?


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

He had to stay at the hospital last night. It was all bile that had filled up his tummy with no bacteria in the fluid which means his intestines didn't rupture. They are worried that maybe his gallbladder ruptured, his bile duct is clogged, or worse case scenerio, cancer. I spent the entire ride home crying and didn't sleep well during the night because I am worried. 

I just called the hospital and they said that Tank rested peacefully during the night and he's just hanging out, wagging his tail now....

Does anyone have any suggestions? The bill I paid last night was $1000. Is it too late to get pet insurance on him?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ascites (fluid in the abdominal cavity) can have many causes. Most common is liver dysfunction, although right sided cardiac failure, peritonitis, abdominal masses, obstruction of the hepatic vein ,or trauma can also be considered. Most would be more likely seen in older dogs, though. I hope that we hear good news and that it is nothing terribly serious.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know anything about pet insurance, but I don't think it would cover your current bill. How old is he? I am really bad about this but isn't there an automatic period of health insurance for puppies through the AKC? The offer should have come with his papers.

The vets in this area do offer a credit card for pet care-you might qualify for that. I would definitely ask.

Cancer would surely be a very rare occurence in such a young pupy, but I have never known of a dog with any of the options they have mentioned.

Still sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> He had to stay at the hospital last night. It was all bile that had filled up his tummy with no bacteria in the fluid which means his intestines didn't rupture. They are worried that maybe his gallbladder ruptured, his bile duct is clogged, or worse case scenerio, cancer. I spent the entire ride home crying and didn't sleep well during the night because I am worried.
> 
> I just called the hospital and they said that Tank rested peacefully during the night and he's just hanging out, wagging his tail now....
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? The bill I paid last night was $1000. Is it too late to get pet insurance on him?


 
Were radiographs done? Does this vet, or any other in your area, have an ultrasound machine? I assume that they aspirated the fluid, which would make him more comfortable. Poor little guy. And my heart goes out to you, I know how hard it is to not have a definitive answer and to worry about them when they have to stay in hospital. Good thoughts and prayers being sent to you.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Ascites (fluid in the abdominal cavity) can have many causes. Most common is liver dysfunction, although right sided cardiac failure, peritonitis, abdominal masses, obstruction of the hepatic vein ,or trauma can also be considered. Most would be more likely seen in older dogs, though. I hope that we hear good news and that it is nothing terribly serious.



So, with all the above mentioned ailments.... are they easily cured?


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

They looked at his belly last night and took out some of the fluid. They said that he would have his ultrasound this morning and remove the rest of the fluid by the internal specialist that will come in. I really hope that it's easily cured.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I don't know anything about pet insurance, but I don't think it would cover your current bill. How old is he? I am really bad about this but isn't there an automatic period of health insurance for puppies through the AKC? The offer should have come with his papers.
> 
> The vets in this area do offer a credit card for pet care-you might qualify for that. I would definitely ask.
> 
> ...


 
Cancer would certainly be extremely rare in such a young dog. I would ask that the vet do a urinalysis to check for protein in the urine, to rule out the possiblity of a hereditary nephritis. I have seen it in Samoyeds and Wheaton Terriers, but not Goldens, although that doesn't mean it isn't possible.
You could refer your vet to this:
http://www.antechdiagnostics.com/clients/antechNews/2000/9-00.htm


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> They looked at his belly last night and took out some of the fluid. They said that he would have his ultrasound this morning and remove the rest of the fluid by the internal specialist that will come in. I really hope that it's easily cured.


 
Good. I'm glad that they have the capability to do an ultrasound. It is a terrific diagnostic tool, and the fact that they have a veterinary internist is excellent. Until the cause is known, everything is pure speculation. Stay positive, and we'll all be praying that it is something simple and easliy treated.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Once I hear from the internal specialist I will let everyone know. Thank you Pointgold for all of your useful information. 

And thanks again to everyone for all your kind words. It means a lot.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping you and your pup in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers and hugs to Tank and family.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm thinking of you and Tank and hoping he will be ok. 

As for pet insurance, i do know that pre-existing conditions are not usually covered, so let's say (hypothetically of course!) he's got a problem with his liver. the pretty much means that ANY liver problem for the rest of his life probably wont be covered, because you bought the insurance after he was already diagnosed with the liver problem. that being said, pet insurance may be a good idea, for any future health problems he may have. i purchased some for Sam when he was about 4 months old for this exact reason, you just never know what could happen and i wanted to make sure i got it before he could get tagged with any "preexisting conditions". i use a great pet insurance that runs me about $25 a month. PM me if you want some info on that.

also, for THIS instance, i would definitely talk to your vet about setting up a line of credit to pay for his vet bills. i know that many are willing to work with people, knowing full well that vet bills can add up quickly and many can't afford it all at once.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Geeze, I am having nearly as hard a time waiting for an update as if this were one of my own dogs.
I am hoping that no news is good news... and that the internist has examined Tank and made a diagnosis with a good outcome.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Just thinking about Tank and hoping the specialist has good news.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I got a call about 11:30 from the internist and she said they performed the ultrasound but couldn't find the source of the leak. They "think" he has bile perotinitis which is causing his belly to swell. She said they would like to perform exploratory surgery for the low cost of $3800 to find the source of the leak. They thought that by rerouting his biliary tree and jejeuostomy it would close of the leak but they weren't for sure that is where the leak was. They would just have to decide once they got in there. And they wanted $600 per day for post operative care for 4 days, not including medication.

I decided to go ahead and pay the $1100 bill and bring him home. I would rather consult with his primary vet before making a decision to have open exploratory surgery on my 4 month old puppy. 

I put my mom on a three way call with the internist because my mom is a nurse. (I know it's different but she new all the terminology) Anyway, my mom was asking her several questions about what Tank supposedly has and she couldn't really answer anything with a definite answer. She just wanted to perform surgery on him but when my mom asked her "what if there isn't a leak?" she said they would figure it out later. 

I'm so upset with this vet hospital. I understand that it's probably hard to examine animals since they can't tell you what hurts, but is it really necessary to cost more than an actual hospital charges??

The Internist also said that with this diagnosis comes a lot of pain.. in her words "but Tank doesn't seem to be showing any signs of discomfort." Then how do you know that's what he has???!!!

I'm sorry this is so long, I'm beyond upset right now! He's been wagging his tail and happy since he got home and won't let me get out of his sight!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would have to say that I agree with you. As long as he can wait til tomorrow then get him in first thing tomorrow morning. Good luck little Tank. Sounds like your Mom really knows the right things to ask. Sometimes it is easier having an neutral party when you are upset. Please give Tank a big soft hug and kiss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! I would be very frustrated, too. I wish I could tell you what to do, but I have no idea. Definitely consult your primary vet. All good thoughts for you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm SO sorry you and Tank are going thru this. My first thought was is there a Vet School close to you ????? They would be more experienced in dealing with unusual cases. Definitely you need a second opinion at least. However, you don't want this to linger............ it can't be healthy for him to go days without a BM and if there is a leak you don't want him to become septic.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh trust me, he's getting more hugs and kisses from his Mommy and Daddy than he knows what to do with!! It's amazing how truly attached you get to Goldens... well any animals. But Goldens are just special. I certainly know that my days are always brighter when I see him waiting for me at home. 

My mom did know all the right questions. However, I'm not sure she should be considered a neutral party since she does call him her grand pup and bought him his very own monogrammed puppy toy bag for Christmas.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, he had a BM at the vet this morning... not a big one but at least it was something.


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

***YEAH*** 
Who ever thought we all would be so excited about poo lol
I am so happy to hear that and hope the vet gives you better answers tomorrow.
Tracey and gang


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If they tapped the fluid in his abdomen, he will most certainly feel better, and my guess is that the fluid was likely causing the intestines to be compressed, making defecating impossible. The removal of the fluid allowed him to have a bowel movement. 
If there is a leak, the abdomen will fill again.

I know this is very frustrating, but I assure you, the cost is nowhere near that of a human hospital. The same procedures would be more in the 10k plus range.

I am glad that Tank is more comfortable right now.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

They didn't drain all the fluid. That was part of the $3800 surgery. I have been measuring his tummy and it seems to be going down. He's acting happy and keeps following me. We just went outside and acted like a normal 4 month old puppy and attacked the snow.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am hoping and praying that his little tummy will go back to normal and no surgery is needed and whatever the problem, it just goes away,.! He is such a cutie pie. And you are right--somehow goldens seem to get into your heart and refuse to get out no matter what!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

We are trying to keep him comfortable tonight. He came to tell us that he needed to go outside and he ended up getting a rather large you know what out. He seemed be prancing around after that like he had just achieved climbing Everest! 

The thing that hurt the worst is that the vet said injuries like this are usually caused by trauma and then asked me if I had kicked my puppy..... It brought me to tears because I'm sure if anyone saw us with this puppy they would know not to ask such a horrible question!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C&B's Tank said:


> We are trying to keep him comfortable tonight. He came to tell us that he needed to go outside and he ended up getting a rather large you know what out. He seemed be prancing around after that like he had just achieved climbing Everest!
> 
> The thing that hurt the worst is that the vet said injuries like this are usually caused by trauma and then asked me if I had kicked my puppy..... It brought me to tears because I'm sure if anyone saw us with this puppy they would know not to ask such a horrible question!


 
Remember that in my post outlining some of the causes of ascites, trauma was one of them. They do have to ask. It can change how the dog is treated. I know how you feel, though. We were in the ER practically weekly while our boys played hockey - the docs and nurses knew us, but at first they were sure suspicious!  I swear, if one of my kids simply bumped his head doing "kid stuff" I wanted to make him put on the hockey gear before going to the ER so we wouldn't be questioned!!!


----------



## Francis (Oct 23, 2013)

*So worried about my puppy...*

oops meant to start a new thread


----------

